# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Installing adventure works in SQL 08

## MelHaynes

Anybody been through the task of installing Adventureworks DB in SQL Server 2008?  It ain't all that simple.   :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Not that hard either, it attaches the db for you.

----------

